# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF MASS Memory Flashing 7.60 Update!! 21 JUNE 2011!!

## gsm4maroc

*Major Flashing Updates*   *Flashing Updates:*  *BB5 Mass Memory Flashing Enabled for FBUS New Protocol (Fastest In The World)**BB5 Mass Memory Flashing Enabled for FBUS Old Protocol (Fastest In The World)**BB5 Mass Memory Flashing Enabled for USB New Protocol (Fastest In The World)**BB5 Mass Memory Flashing Enabled for USB New Protocol (Rapido) (Fastest In The World)*  *Infineon USB XG2130 Flashing Updated to support C2-00**Infineon FBUS XG110 Flashing Updated to Support X1-00, X1-01**Infineon FBUS XG101 Flashing Updated to Support New Loaders*  *FBUS New Protocol Flashing Rewritten (Speed Increase)**FBUS Old Protocol Flashing Rewritten (Speed Increase)*  *Full Certificates Backup for New Phones with 'PARTNERC' Certificates (E6-00) (First In The World)**Full Certificates Write for New Phones with 'PARTNERC' Certificates (E6-00) (First In The World)*  *USB NON-ADL Flashing for Rapido Phones (Can Flash Totally Dead Phones)*  *General Updates:* *New Nokia FBUS and USB Flash Loaders (11.16.000.2)**New Nokia Infineon Static 'Buscheck' Loaders**New Nokia Connectivity Cable Driver (7.1.40.0)**New ATF Drivers Introduced (2.18.14)*  *Minor Bug Fixes* *USB ADL Flashing Now 80% Faster Than Previous Versions (5130 full Flash = 6:xx minutes)**6500c CNT Flashing Problem Fixed**Big Flash Files 1GB upto 16GB is now supported (Dynamic RAM Allocation)**MMC Password is now saved before FULL Factory Reset is done on Normal Phone**Life Timer Locations added for Newest BB5 Phones**Partition Block Parsing Fixed for Newest BB5 Phones**USB Full Phone Info Sweep Fixed for Symbian ^3 Phones* *USB Phone Polling when Drivers are still Installing Fixed (Windows 7 32-bit/64-bit)*  *Known Issues:* *Rapido Mass Memory Flashing via USB should use "Skip ADL Chk" Option**Some New RAPUYAMA Phones Cannot Be Flashed with "Nitro" Mode... Use "Turbo" for E6-00 and X5-01...*  *Update Summary:* *Mass Memory Flashing for ALL BB5 Phones via FBUS or USB is 100% Supported (First and Only In The World)**FBUS Mass Memory Flashing is Faster than FPS-21 and Phoenix USB !!! (Fastest In The World)**All Currently Released Infineon Nokia Phones are 100% Supported and Fully Tested (First and Only In The World)* *Now You can flash Dead Rapido Phones (with fully erased PAPUBKEYS) via USB* *Don't Settle for Second Hand Solutions...* *Get them from the Source... Get them from ATF!!!*   *Be Professional... Be Ahead... Be ATF !!!*   *A.T.F... Always The First!*    *__________________________________________________  ________________________*    *ATF MASS Memory Flashing 7.60 Update!! Public Discussion Thread:*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites:*
International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official support forums:*
World Wide: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Syria: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Chinese support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Vietnam: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
India: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Iran Support Forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Bangladesh: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Chinese Support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     _The Master Piece_

----------


## jazouli89

بارك الله فيك

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك
اخي</

----------

